# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENTA DE SEMILLA DE MORINGA

## KIL TREJO

VENTA DE SEMILLAS FRESCAS DE MORINGA, EN CADA KILO VIENE ENTRE 2800 A 3000 SEMILLAS, 95% DE GERMINACION, TENGO UN STOCK DE 4 TONELADAS, PRODUCIDOS EN TOURNAVISTA, PUERTO INCA, HUÁNUCO, EL KG S/.500.00, POR LA COMPRA A PARTIR DE 10KG BRINDAMOS ASESORIA. contactar a kiltrejol@gmail.com #943490358. moringa-volante-comparacion.jpgsemilla 1.jpgTemas similares: Busco Semilla de Moringa COMPRO SEMILLA DE MORINGA OLEÍFERA Venta de semilla de maralfalfa Venta de semilla Chia Venta de semilla de caña de azucar

----------


## Enrique Sánchez

Estimados Señores,
pueden ustedes tambien venderme harina (de las hojas) de moringa. 
Saludos, 
Enrique Sánchez

----------


## Enrique Sánchez

Estamos a la búsqueda de un proveedor de harina de moringa, favor de responder a 
Email esanchez@pemasac.com
Cel 988495767

----------


## Alex F. Fernandez F.

Sres:
 Soy un agricultor de la zona de Cañete desearia sembrar Moringa, se puede contar con ustedes para formar una cadena productiva

----------


## Alex grados

una empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidadSomoses volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

